# Trail Riding Pictures



## happygoose123

oh cool! ill be back with some pics in a few days lol! i dont have any of me trail riding or the trail i ride on lol! i think i will have time to go riding monday arvo so ill take the camera!

question, is this a contest??


----------



## danastark

Yes, I forgot that part!! How about "Most scenic trail riding pictures" Must have you/family member/friend on a horse or at least be able to tell it was taken from a horse.


----------



## Vidaloco

My husband on Fras at Clover Cliff Ranch near Cottonwood Falls Kansas








Me and my horse Vida at Gant-Larson Ranch near Medicine Lodge Kansas








Me and Vida at Lake Carl Blackwell near Stillwater Oklahoma








Me and Vida on our home trails.









I have more at different places but they are on disk and I'm to lazy to dig them out :lol:


----------



## danastark

Vida-you've got some gorgeous places to ride there!


----------



## CloudsMystique

Melbourne, FL:










Plant City, FL:










Plant City, FL:










Killarney, IE:










Glenbeigh, IE:


----------



## Pinto Pony

My husband Jon and I in Central Park, New York

















And us again in Centennial Park, Sydney Australia








This is my mum and I, you can see a point of the Opera House and Centre Point Tower in the background...









Browns Field Trail, Rhode Island
My friend on PJ









Scheyville National Park, NSW Australia









Castlereagh (near home) NSW Australia

















Thats it for now


----------



## Vidaloco

danastark said:


> Vida-you've got some gorgeous places to ride there!


Thanks! There are many places you can really imagine the Indians out hunting the buffalo. Its very common to find arrowheads and cutting tools along the creek banks and rocky hillsides. 
The photo of Gant-Larson ranch, the mesas in the background are part of the Gypsum hills, so they are covered with gypsum that sparkles in the sun. Very pretty
The first photo of the Clover Cliff ranch is a working cattle ranch. They have a small herd of Watusi cattle very rare in the US


----------



## danastark

Wow!! You guys ride in such fantastic places! The scenery is so beautiful. I've gotta find my pictures from riding in the rainforest and up the side of Haleakala (sp?) in Hawaii!!


----------



## Stepher

These were taken on my coaches Property...
Jen and Merlin, first time out of the ring!








Going up the hill:








View from the top








Laughing about something (thats me on the bay)








And a cool angle of Jimm's neck..


----------



## Stepher

Forgot to add... I live in Ontario


----------



## danastark

Any more beautiful trail pictures out there?


----------



## Twilight Arabians

here's some of mine!!


----------



## Tayz

awwww. I love that chesnut!! so gorgeous! great pici's everyone


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

What a fun thread!  Here's some of the trails on the property where I board Sandie - Medina, Ohio:

My trainer and my Dad (and Sandie's ears) 

















http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._141448840690_626405690_6318384_3467829_n.jpg


----------



## happygoose123

yay it stopped raining and i went for a ride!!!! and took the camera !!! lol so here are some pics, they are all in benarkin state forrest qld in australia.





















there is actually a really nice view down that track but i couldnt get down there cause it was really slippery!!
























































sorry bout all the pics lol i took alot!! and sorry they are big!


----------



## mell

here are some of mine:
NSW Australia.






















































http://www.horseforum.com/horse-shows/i-need-your-stories-my-horse-25965/


----------



## Pinto Pony

Loving these pics!
So jealous of everyones great trails!


----------



## cadar and honey

youre horse is rely pritty and all i see is big bums lol


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Wow there seem to be a LOT of people from Austrailia on the forum...and their trail pix really make me want to move down there!! ;-)


----------

